# Monark Silver King Rocket basement find



## syclesavage (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello all, met a collector this past weekend who at one time had 75 vintage balloon tire bikes of all styles and designs, he has since reduced his collection to 35 and one of those is now mine. A semi basket case of a bike almost fully there except for seat and pedals. Model is a 3306 and serial number is 336702 first part of the vin plate is hammered in so I can't see the letter that might have been stamped. Red in color faded to a brick red has a odd neck where the stem bolt is also the clamp bolt for the handlebars. Wheels are white flat with no steps and have a red painted line on both sides. Tires are lookin original also they are Cordovan nylon made in America also 1/8 by 1/2 drive train. Emblem is silver with a big rocket space ship on it. Due to my working till after dark I have not takin any pictures as of yet but the weekend is almost here I will get them to you all. I'm looking for any information on this bike please. I also was able to take pics of his collection I will post them as well and you all will be drooling on them.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 15, 2015)

*monark silver king*

yes that would be nice to see pictures of you silver king and collection  from bicycle larry


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm gonna say serial# puts this one about 1952. This is a base model and as such all I would do is service it, ride it, and have fun! V/r Shawn


----------

